# DNP RASH



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

I understand some people get a reaction to DNP but was wondering how long they suffer for?

Was taking only 125mg every other day but then missed a Week the started again on 125mg /day. I broke out in a rash and now I can't get rid. I stopped DNP days ago and started on an antihistamine but has had no effect.

Scratching and itching and its driving me up the wall? Any help or advice would be great.

Needless to say I will be binning the DNP. Not for me.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

You try an Anti-histamine?

And send me the DNP :thumb:


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

Malibu said:


> You try an Anti-histamine?
> 
> And send me the DNP :thumb:


Yeah I've tried it and no joy.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Could be heat rash since DNP raises bodytemp?


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

Malibu said:


> Could be heat rash since DNP raises bodytemp?


But I've not taken any for a week now but still getting random rashes...


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Where is the rash and what kind? Small red bumps, large lumps, weeping yellow heads?


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> Where is the rash and what kind? Small red bumps, large lumps, weeping yellow heads?


It's bizzare mate, one minute its both my feet, then it settles down as ten my arms go all red and blotchy. This morning its my hands. Last night its was cheat and neck. It may not even be the DNP but just found it a coincidence its was the first time I'd started a tab a day for 3 days.


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

mate its hives.... trust me.......... go to the hospital they will put you on a steroid drip ( no anabolic) and will clear up in a few hours with cortisone cream........... its like shingles the blotches are......... say something has bitten you etc.........


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Reaction normally starts a week after you finish so it would sound about right


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

My mate had a whole body rash and felt very ill from it and this was a week after aswel, he went to a and e and they kept him in overnight and put him on a drip of fluids.


----------



## palbay (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah DNP can be like that, it's a risky drug to take. Any signs of trouble then it's best to stop straight away. I did a 20 day cycle and it really took it's toll, but I never got a rash. Having a raised body temp constantly is draining though and I was well glad when it was over. Still got plenty left for another couple of cycles, but won't be in any hurry to get started on another one anytime soon.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Its your bodies natural way of saying it doesnt like what your giving it and to stop


----------

